# Field Round Definitions



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

field round is 28 targets from 20' to 80 yards with black 3 ring,white 4 ring,and black spot,4 shots per target
hunter round is 28 targets from 11 yards to 70 yards black target with white 5 ring,4 shots per target
animal round will be 14 targets out to 60 yards hit the animal body is 18 vital 20 and hit spot 21 points,1 shot per target
it's all known yardage
Beware it's addicting!!!!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Refer to pages 51-52 of the NFAA constitution for the yardages of field and hunter rounds:

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015-2016-Constitution.pdf


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

spotshot said:


> field round is 28 targets from 20' to 80 yards with black 3 ring,white 4 ring,and black spot,4 shots per target
> hunter round is 28 targets from 11 yards to 70 yards black target with white 5 ring,4 shots per target
> animal round will be 14 targets out to 60 yards hit the animal body is 18 vital 20 and hit spot 21 points,1 shot per target
> it's all known yardage
> Beware it's addicting!!!!


Thanks! So if I have sight marks from 10-80 yards I should be good? And all known yardage sounds really nice, I'm not the greatest at judging yardage.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You will want to shoot in a 20 foot mark since it will likely not be where the program thinks. Same with the 10 yd.

Grant


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Also note, the format you described (28 Field, 14 Animal on Day 1 and 28 Hunter on Day 2) sounds like an official NFAA State or Sectional tournament so you may wish to review any membership (NFAA) requirements before just showing up .

>>---------->


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

CHPro said:


> Also note, the format you described (28 Field, 14 Animal on Day 1 and 28 Hunter on Day 2) sounds like an official NFAA State or Sectional tournament so you may wish to review any membership (NFAA) requirements before just showing up .
> 
> >>---------->


It is an NFAA Sectional, and I plan on going to the State shoot after that if I have fun. I was planning on renewing my NFAA membership soon anyways so I should be good.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Field face, 20 feet thru 80 yd walk up. 4 arrows each target, 28=112. bunny shot, then 15,20,25, 30 yds at 12" face, then 35 fan, 40, 45 & 45 walk up (1 shot 45,40,35,30) & 50 yds @ 18" face then 55,60, 65 & 80 walk up (1 at 80,70,60,50) at 24" face. shoot yardages twice, 4 arrows each target. Hunter round is all black face with white bull. Odd yardages. Both are KNOWN yardages. Bunny, 45 yd & 55 yd field targets shown in pics + a couple hunter... To me the Field round is the most fun & challenging of any round we can shoot. It definitely separates the men from the boys. Our state championship is 14 field, 14 hunter & 28 animal in 1 day. Animal round is up to 3 arrows if you miss & a lesser score for 2nd or 3rd hits.. Enjoy, it seems fewer people are shooting these rounds & that is sad, I think.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> --- Animal round is up to 3 arrows *if you miss* & a lesser score for 2nd or 3rd hits.


You probably know this, but there is nothing about "if you miss" in the rules....just says A maximum of three marked arrows may be shot, in successive order, and the highestscoring arrow will count."

This is the only place I can think of within nfaa rules that allows someone to shoot extra arrows without penalty. Could be useful for someone that needs a few extra shots at the start of an animal round, or during the round to get something lined out, or maybe after an equipment failure. Of course, shooting 3 arrows on each animal target will likely torque the rest of the group if abused.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

True on the animal round. IF someone is not sure their arrow is in the scoring area, another is shot since IF you go up to the target & it is not, you cannot go back to the shooting line.. Lots of fun for sure.. I was fortunate to shoot the NFAA 5 day Nationals last July in Pa.. I used my longbow & wood arrows this time (Traditional, Longbow) & was pleasantly surprised to discover I set a new National high score on the animal round in that Division. Regardless, you will enjoy ALL the rounds.


----------



## jmeyers09 (Jan 11, 2011)

I can tell you it's a fun Rd to shoot. Just make sure you have a good sight tape. And the animal targets always look easy until you start to shoot them


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

spotshot said:


> Beware it's addicting!!!!


Yes it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. I wondered what "Field" shooting was. This has helped me out a lot.


----------



## wrongside (Jun 16, 2013)

Sight tape ? You shoot a 1 pin sight. I am new to all this, so I am looking everything up. Thanks


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wrongside said:


> Sight tape ? You shoot a 1 pin sight. I am new to all this, so I am looking everything up. Thanks


By "Sight Tape" he's referring to the markings that tell the archer where to set the movable sight for each distance. That may be done with a special tape applied to the surface of the sight elevation bar, or by means of a reference card i.e. for 20 yards, I set my sight on 33, for 40 yards mark is 46, for 60 yards it is 62.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Field archery is very addicting. I shoot in the senior bowhunter freestyle division. I have 5 pins on my sight set 25-65 yards und I just aim off or gap my pins for the in between distances


----------

